# Using a Clay pot in an aquarium



## Mr_Yellow_Shoes (May 28, 2008)

When i had my 20 gallon tank, i had put a clay pot in it, the pot had a .25 inch hole that was there when i bought it, however the fish NEVER used it  why? Does it have to have a big hole in it, if someone has a picture of how they got theres setup, please show me, thanks


----------



## Heyguy74 (Aug 11, 2005)

Just lay the pot on its side. A 1/4 inch hole is small. The fish will use it as a cave.


----------



## Mr_Yellow_Shoes (May 28, 2008)

Should i make the hole bigger? Or find a pot with a bigger hole?


----------



## EmagdniM (Nov 29, 2007)

break it in half....then make a cave out of it...


----------

